# 900 million !



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you bought your Powerball ticket yet.

I had to stand in line @ the liquor store to get mine.

I already have it spent...........in my dreams.


----------



## Lon (Jan 9, 2016)

For the very first time I have purchased a ticket for a lottery drawing, and I did it online.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 9, 2016)

We purchased 5 tickets.... so for $10 we have had an afternoon of daydreaming... and about who we would help out with the money... how many family and friends mortgages we would pay off... what kind of house we would buy and where... It's been worth the price of the tickets.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2016)

It's on  every news channel right now here.  Biggest pot in history.


----------



## imp (Jan 9, 2016)

The lure of money. I wonder if Powerball is run as, let's say, "academically", as are the typical State Lotteries. Maybe I AM a spoilsport, maybe not, though.

I wouldn't buy a ticket. Just me. Anybody else like that?    imp


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2016)

*$949.8 Million

*


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2016)

16 - 19 - 32 - 34 - 57 .....   PB 13

Unfortunately, I didn't get even ONE of those numbers....sigh.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 9, 2016)

Here`s my ticket.....


----------



## imp (Jan 9, 2016)

Most appropriate comparison!    imp


----------



## Linda (Jan 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> For the very first time I have purchased a ticket for a lottery drawing, and I did it online.


I had no idea we could do it online.  That will work out perfectly when I feel agoraphobic.  I assume I do this on the California Lottery website, where I go to list my 2nd chance losing tickets.


----------



## Linda (Jan 9, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson, I love your post!   QS, I agree with you on the tickets being worth the daydreaming. I had 3 for this evening and I haven't checked the Quick Pick numbers yet.  Imp, Imp, Imp, be free and dream a little bit, it's not all about money.  Buy a ticket and then go skip along the waters edge and dream a little bit, it's only $2.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2016)

jujube said:


> 16 - 19 - 32 - 34 - 57 ..... PB 13
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't get even ONE of those numbers....sigh.



Me neither. Wah! :sorrow:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

No winner...OMG! It's gonna get NUTS! :rofl1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 10, 2016)

London had 2 winners...CLICK HERE


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 10, 2016)

One number on three tickets.... that is all


----------



## AprilT (Jan 10, 2016)

OK, it's up to 1. something billion, where on line can I buy a ticket.    btw, I don't want the top prize, I want second so I can stay anonymous.


----------



## Misty (Jan 10, 2016)

It's up to $1.3 billion, April. I bought mine online for Wednesday's drawing. Florida's powerball lottery website is www.flalottery.com

but when I tried to get on the florida lottery website just now, it can't connect. It may be busy, or you may get a different florida web address by googling Florida powerball


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2016)

My son and DIL have a ticket, according to her mother. Oooh, I hope they win.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 10, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Here`s my ticket.....


That's so funny!!  For me it seems about right.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 10, 2016)

Misty said:


> It's up to $1.3 billion, April. I bought mine online for Wednesday's drawing. Florida's powerball lottery website is www.flalottery.com
> 
> but when I tried to get on the florida lottery website just now, it can't connect. It may be busy, or you may get a different florida web address by googling Florida powerball




Thank you.    I'm not sure, I'll really buy a ticket, but, just in case.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

$1.3 Billion – cash option is $806 million.

I’ve seen dozens of those “What would you do” segments for this jackpot and others, and the answers are always the same: Help family, give some to friends, give to the church, built a custom made home, give to a charity, feed the hungry, help the homeless, etc. etc. etc.

I’ve also heard people say they would call in the next day and quit their job. Well, it takes at least 30 days to actually collect.

The first thing to do is take a few deep breaths and _keep your mouth shut.

_The truth is most people have no concept of that kind of money. It’s mind-boggling. One would have to hire security for yourself and loved ones. There are so many nuts out there. Add to that people who you think you can trust, but shouldn't.

There was a story a couple years ago about a young woman who won something like $100M. She lived in one of the many states where you cannot remain anonymous. She had to get security for protection.

I'm not saying winner should become a hermit and live an isolated life, but I'd sure be very, very careful.


----------



## Misty (Jan 10, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Thank you.    I'm not sure, I'll really buy a ticket, but, just in case.



You're Welcome, April and it's always good to be prepared.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

It IS so very tempting...but I kick myself for even buying a plant that dies. I'm not buying any tickets, but yes I understand folks trying anyways...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

I think playing the lottery is a lot about dreaming...and yes for $2 it might come true.  I agree with Linda...it's worth the price of admission.  The reality of a lottery win may present problems you never imagined..but most of us will never have to worry about that.. :bigwink:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh, for sure it’s fun to dream. And winning a millions can be thrilling. It allows a person to live very comfortably without having to worry about bills and debt. You can buy just about anything you would ever need or want.

I worked in a law firm that helped to handle a young woman’s $7M win.  In her exhilaration she told quite a few people about winning.  After awhile, her friends and co-workers treated her differently.  Even some relatives developed an attitude.


----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> $1.3 Billion – cash option is $806 million.
> 
> I’ve seen dozens of those “What would you do” segments for this jackpot and others, and the answers are always the same: Help family, give some to friends, give to the church, built a custom made home, give to a charity, feed the hungry, help the homeless, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...



I'd get a lawyer. A financial planner and a realtor. In that order I think. and I would quit working - maybe.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> $1.3 Billion – cash option is $806 million.
> 
> I’ve seen dozens of those “What would you do” segments for this jackpot and others, and the answers are always the same: Help family, give some to friends, give to the church, built a custom made home, give to a charity, feed the hungry, help the homeless, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...



lottery winners who met a brutal end after what was supposed to be a wonderful turn of events.Billie Bob Harrell, Jr.: $31 million. Texas, 1997. As of  1999: Committed suicide in the wake of incessant requests for money from  friends and family. “Winning the lottery is the worst thing that ever  happened to me.�”
 Evelyn Adams: $5.4 million (won TWICE 1985, 1986). As of 2001: Poor  and living in a trailer; gave away and gambled most of her fortune.
 Suzanne Mullins: $4.2 million. Virginia. 1993. As of 2004: No assets left.

 Shefik Tallmadge: $6.7 million. Arizona. 1988. As of 2005: Declared bankruptcy.
 Thomas Strong: $3 million. Texas. 1993. As of 2006: Died in a shoot-out with police.
 Victoria Zell: $11 million. 2001. Minnesota. As of 2006: Broke. Serving seven-year sentence for vehicular manslaughter.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

You hear so many stories about lottery winners turning into losers. I wonder what would happen to me ...


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You hear so many stories about lottery winners turning into losers. I wonder what would happen to me ...



Not gonna say it.  Too easy...  :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Not gonna say it.  Too easy...  :lofl:



Oh, c'mon - how often do I offer up a straight line like that? Indulge yourself!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2016)

uh oh.....it's up to $1.4 Billion and growing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

Didn't buy a ticket before, but listening to you guys, went out and bought 5 today.  Like AC, 2nd place is okay, I can remain anonymous and live a "normal" life. layful:  I'd probably donate to some animal charities, do some traveling in Alaska and Hawaii again, and keep on living a pretty simple life.  Maybe get a new truck right away, and leave some to younger members of my family in my will.


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You hear so many stories about lottery winners turning into losers. I wonder what would happen to me ...



LOL. Are you kidding Phil? nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

chic said:


> LOL. Are you kidding Phil? nthego:



Geeze, I don't get no respect ... :crushed:

It just so happens, young lady, that I would give my _entire_ winnings to my local church.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Sigh.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar,want to open up a church with me? Loll someone was askedd on camera what would they do if they won,his answer: hookers and cocaine.loll


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

Take a look at this...  It's making its rounds on social media...  anyone seeing what I'm seeing?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Take a look at this...  It's making its rounds on social media...  anyone seeing what I'm seeing?



Bad math ??


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2016)

yep.. and it's had over 500,000 shares....   And guess what..   I hit share without even thinking... YIKES!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Vicky, we could open a church, but where?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

Pensylvania...lol


----------



## Stormy (Jan 12, 2016)

I bought 2 tickets having high hopes


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Pensylvania...lol



I see I'm going to be tag-teamed here ... :cower:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

We could call it the Church Of Our Discontent. Everybody loves to complain.   Philly could practice looking bored, wait, he already does that! Lolol. Perfect poster boy?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We could call it the Church Of Our Discontent. Everybody loves to complain.   Philly could practice looking bored, wait, he already does that! Lolol. Perfect poster boy?



Watch it - I'm a fully-certified holy man!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Why are you wearing a cheese on your head?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

I know two other Canucks who have tickets on tomorrow's draw. Wish I did.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Why are you wearing a cheese on your head?



I belong to the Brotherhood of the Greater Gouda.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 12, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha. Cheez Philly.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2016)

After I read this I just had to play the Lottery.


A guy named Joe finds himself 
in dire trouble. His business 
has gone bust and he's in serious 
financial trouble. He's so desperate 
he decides to ask God for help. 
He begins to pray... "God, please help me.
I've lost my business and if I don't get 
some money, I'm going to lose my house as well. 
Please let me win the lottery." Lottery 
night comes and somebody else wins it. 
Joe again prays... "God, please let me 
win the lottery! I've lost my business, 
my house and I'm going to lose my car as well." 
Lotto night comes and Joe still has no luck. 
Once again, he prays... 
"My God, why have you forsaken me?? 
I've lost my business, my house, and my car. 
My wife and children are starving. 
I don't often ask you for help and I 
have always been a good servant to you. 
PLEASE just let me win the lottery this 
one time so I can get my life back in order." 
Suddenly there is a blinding flash of light 
as the heavens open and Joe is confronted 
by the voice of God Himself: "Joe, meet Me halfway 
on this.

"Buy a ticket."


----------



## AprilT (Jan 12, 2016)

^  LOL!  For some reason, I thought tonight was the night to buy a ticket and said well there's another time I'll miss out, but then I remembered my doctor's appointment is on a Wednesday and by golly, I do believe I have another chance to get in the game if I so choose to.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 12, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I see I'm going to be tag-teamed here ... :cower:



Well,if you are going to give the money to a local church,might as well team up with another Caanadian. Nice clads ,lmao


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Well,if you are going to give the money to a local church,might as well team up with another Caanadian. Nice clads ,lmao



I didn't know Canadians _had_ churches - I thought you folks just gathered in a field and howled at the moon.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I didn't know Canadians _had_ churches - I thought you folks just gathered in a field and howled at the moon.


If you had traveled to Canada,you would know there are anouncers at each border crossing.'Welcome folks,what's your pleasure? Mosques? Temples? Catholic churches? Christian churches? Devil worshiping? We have it all!'. Lol the howling is just a small group of us but we are being heard I see.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> If you had traveled to Canada,you would know there are anouncers at each border crossing.'Welcome folks,what's your pleasure? Mosques? Temples? Catholic churches? Christian churches? Devil worshiping? We have it all!'. Lol the howling is just a small group of us but we are being heard I see.



Unfortunately, the last time I visited Canada was as a child, at Niagara Falls, and my folks tried to get me to ride the Barrel Ride.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Unfortunately, the last time I visited Canada was as a child, at Niagara Falls, and my folks tried to get me to ride the Barrel Ride.



Hhahahah


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes.. sadly my only venture into Canada was at the age of 8....  also to the "Canadian side" of the Falls.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes.. sadly my only venture into Canada was at the age of 8....  also to the "Canadian side" of the Falls.



I'll be darned!

I remember, as only a kid will, that I was more impressed with the Ripley's Museum than the Falls themselves.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I'll be darned!
> 
> I remember, as only a kid will, that I was more impressed with the Ripley's Museum than the Falls themselves.



They had that whirlpool thing on the Canadian side..  remember?  You rode in a gondola car on a cable over the darn thing?  Scared the bejebus out of me..  That was scary.


----------



## Misty (Jan 13, 2016)

Get Ready!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 13, 2016)

Misty said:


> Get Ready!
> View attachment 25725





:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> They had that whirlpool thing on the Canadian side..  remember?  You rode in a gondola car on a cable over the darn thing?  Scared the bejebus out of me..  That was scary.



Oh, geeze, yeah - no way I was getting on that. I was much happier looking at the three-headed horses in Ripley's place.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey, I heard one person so far in Cally had the winning numbers for tonight's draw.


----------



## Linda (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the winner is in Chino Hills CA.  I know my 3 tickets didn't have any of the winning numbers.  Maybe there will be other winners in other states too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2016)

Now it's 3 winners - not sure where. 

I just know it wasn't me. Well, the church will just have to get along without my help.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2016)

Linda said:


> I think the winner is in Chino Hills CA.  I know my 3 tickets didn't have any of the winning numbers.  Maybe there will be other winners in other states too.



Lottery officials in California said winning tickets were sold in that state, Tennessee and Florida.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm glad there were 3 winners with jackpot so large. Hope there were "pools"/groups.

Quite a few second tier million dollar winners.


----------



## Linda (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, once again, I'm not THE Floridian who won.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 14, 2016)

Linda said:


> View attachment 25756




:lol1:I love it, you all around the forum have been on a roll cracking me up.


----------

